# We're adopting petfinder, Cookie!



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15970352?recno=5

DH and I were in Manhattan today to see the Broadway show, "The Million Dollar Quartet" (Fabulous!) We took a trip to the Upper West Side to meet "Cookie," the nine week old hav with a broken leg. She was found alone wandering the streets of Brooklyn. She is an adorable wild child running around like crazy with her cast. She's obviously in no pain whatsoever. We fell in love with her immediately and will drive into the City tomorrow morning to pick her up. I'm so glad that they waited for us; there were other people interested, but they felt we would be the best family for her. We've told Milo that he's got a friend coming, but he better rest tonight (she's in perpetual motion). I'll post pictures as soon as possible. We're also deciding on a new name for her. Wish us luck tomorrow!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Joyce, I’m so happy for you and Cookie. You won't need luck, you're in for a wonderful adventure. Milo will be so ecstatic to have a new little sister. Keep us posted.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Congratulations! :whoo:*


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Cookie looks like an absolute doll!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How fantastic!! WHat a little pumpkin.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Aw, I just saw her on Petfinder the other day! How exciting and wonderful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How wonderful, Joyce! :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! She sounds perfect!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, that's wonderful news. I saw her picture too and she looks darling.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a cutie! You're going to have a wonderful time. Congrutulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! We'll be excited to hear and see more!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! What a gorgeous girl


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so excited for you and your little Cookie. Fun and challenging times ahead. Enjoy every minute with your lucky new baby.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, what a little sweetheart! Congratulations.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! I have been eyeing her on Craigslist since she got put on there! She is one of the cutest things I have ever seen! I am so excited to hear that I will get to see more of her.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations to you and to Cookie! That's terrific that you've found each other. Can't wait to see pictures of everyone together.

Beverly


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cutie patootie, Congratulations!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Cookies is adorable. Only 9 weeks old and already given up??! It's a good reminder to people that the 'sticker price' of a dog isn't the only expense and one has to plan for this kind of thing before getting a puppy. Makes me wonder if she was bought at a very young age in a pet store... do you know? 

I'm really glad she ended up in a good place so that you could find her and give her a new home. Fun times !


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, we are looking forward to her coming home today and Milo getting a new sister.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. Cookie has the sweetest little face. I'm so happy for her that she has found a wonderful home.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

OH I am so happy for you she is a darling, please keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HOw exciting - congratulations!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, it was meant to be. She's a cutie. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

She's precious! Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I've heard of dinner and a show, but not a show and a puppy adoption! how cool is that?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Missy!

How exciting, can't wait to see photos of her at home!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Missy!

How exciting, can't wait to see photos of her at home!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, we're home. Cookie is now known as Brooke, "Brookie" for short. She was found wondering the streets of Brooklyn with a broken leg. We felt the name was appropriate.

She's a feisty little nine-week- old, and she and Milo are non-stop barking and chasing. The behavior seems a little scary, but I'm sure it's normal. They're both in time-out for the moment.....pictures to follow!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is Brook (we decided to leave out the e!)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

YAY! I saw her on petfinder the other day, too. Way to go!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! Congrats and we are going to need bigger pictures  Has her leg been fixed or is that something you need to do?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is a cutie pie - I have an niece named Brooke and we all end up calling her Brookie! 
Good luck with her!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's such a cutie. I love the photo of her looking at the puppy in the mirror. I can't help wondering what her story is. I wonder if she could have gotten out by accident and then gotten hurt. Whatever it is, what a nice happy ending for you both.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Such a tiny little doll. Congrats on the new member of your family.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Brookie is a perfect name. Can't wait for photos.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll. I can't wait to see more pictures of the two of them together. I'm glad she found you!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is so sweet. I can hardly wait to see more pictures. Congrats! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yipee! She is soooo cute. Congrats!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She looks like a doll--although we need bigger pictures to really tell. :biggrin1:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I will try to post some pictures ASAP. After 2 trips into New York City and a long night, it's going to be an exhausting day in my classroom today. At this point Brook and Milo just chase each other around barking and growling. I wonder how long this will last. Also, Brook is terrified of the rain, and it's supposed to pour for three days. My DH who is retired and at home is going to deserve a big hug tonight.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo hates the rain too. I know I'm in trouble when we have a lot of the wet stuff, like now. What helps somewhat is his rain slicker. I can get it on him easily and it covers his whole body. I wish I'd bought them for all the babies.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Brook is a perfect name! Congratulations - she looks very sweet. Kind of cute how you describe her and Milo in time out. I'm sure they'll settle in. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to hear more stories and see all the fun! Brooke is sure a cutie and it looks like her coloring is similar to Milo's.  Do you have to put a plastic bag over her leg when she potties to keep the bandages dry?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's very cute. Congratulations. Can't wait to see more (bigger) photos.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

How could anyone not fall in love with her!


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

She is sooo cute! Brookie Cookie....is that how you came up with the name?!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes. that was one reason. The main reason was that she was found wandering on the streets of Brooklyn.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are some new ones!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, she's precious! Thank goodness all she had was a broken leg.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

She's absolutely beautiful!!! I love the name.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a precious little girl! I think she and Milo will work things out soon - they usually do! What angels you and DH are to take in this little girl!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh my, what a beautiful little girl. I'm so glad you rescued her!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She melts your heart!!! How could someone have let her go...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

such a pretty girl!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just beautiful !!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's so pretty and looks very sweet.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh. How adorable. God bless your new family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a sweetheart! Congratulations!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We brought Brook to our vet today. She appears healthy except for the fracture. They are going to re-Xray her on Monday and see if she needs a new cast. They suggested we limit her activity, but since that has not been the case for the last weeks of her cast, there's not much chance for that. Everybody keep your fingers crossed that she's healing well!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Any chance "Cookie" was mentioned on the TODAY SHOW today? My FIL is 83 and said he saw something on Channel 36 about a Havanese in New York in a shelter. I have searched and searched and cannot find anything on channel 36 about a Hav in a shelter anywhere including New York. But he is 83 and sort of get things confused. I did find a Lab/Pit Bull mix (LOL) and if he confused this with a Hav, I might have more to worry about than I realized.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I sort of saw the show, there were some older dogs on there, small dogs, one who might have been a Hav. I was not listening really. I thought it might be a Hav from the photo and they were telling the breed and name, but no tiny puppy. 
She is darling.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw that Today show also. No, it wasn't Brook. She was safe and sound with us. There was a dog that could have been part Havanese. I guess that every Friday they show and clean up four dogs, and that every Friday all four are adopted. Thank God! We were told that every year the New York pound has 1,000 dogs on its kill list. It's tragic!


----------

